# 47 and first baby! Anyone in the same boat? HEELP!!!



## Mammasaurus

OK...I didn't expect it. I didn't plan to get pregnant. I'm 47 in a couple of weeks and 8 weeks pregnant. I've never fed a baby, never mind change one! 

I'm the sort of person friends call excitedly when they get a new puppy...but tend to omit to advise me they're pregnant. 

At my age, and with my level of care to ensure myself and Pappasaurus (51) have no children....we were both taken aback (ok..."gobsmacked" is a better term) to find ourselves dancing around the room when we actually found out. ...well..after we stared at a little pink line for about 8 minutes going, "yep, that's a line...definitely a line....looks for certain a line... are you sure it's supposed to be a line and not a cross...did you read the instructions" 

*I'd love to hear from any mums to be (or papas to be) around my age in similar circumstances who are coming to terms with something they never imagined would happen*

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenny Bean

I am 38 and expecting my first.

We just got married so we were trying but I find myself a bit stressed out everyday, whether it be the lack of symptoms or a new change in my body etc.

Its a bit adjustment but I am so excited and am hoping for a successful pregnancy.

Congrats to you!


----------



## nflores77

congrats hun... I'm 37 and pregnant with my 3rd... and scared of all the different outcomes. I just want a healthy baby in the end... hoping I can get by this next Tri with some positive feedback after tests are run.


----------



## Mammasaurus

Well done Jenni and good luck....I'll watch out for your progress!! xxxxx


----------



## Mammasaurus

18 year old and a new baby. That makes me feel soooo much better!  Good luck to you nflores77!! xxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Mamasaurus! Wonderful news for you!


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations! Amazing news!


----------



## BBbliss

Mamassourus I love the name! Lol

Congratulations!!!! You give me so much hope! 

I'd love to follow your progress and cheer you on, yay!!!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think it's amazing.. Update when you can , would really like to follow your pregnancy..Happy & Healthy 9 Months..XOXOXOOX:holly::holly::cloud9::kiss::baby::hugs::hugs:


----------



## J22

Hi, just wishing you congratulations! How exciting for you!!
I´ll be 41 when I have this one and had my first at 39.
Wishing you a grest pregnancy x


----------



## 40isnotold

Congratulations! I will be 41 in a couple of weeks and am pregnant with twins for the first time. While I have nieces and a nephew who are out of state, I don't have a lot of experience with kids as most of my friends do not have children. I'm very excited to be having children in my 40's. I don't think I would have been ready when I was younger.


----------



## Scout

Congratulations. I had my first at age 46 and she was quite a shock as well. I didn't think I could have kids and was having a little mid life fling thingy, and am now a single mom of the most amazing 20 month old. (i'm 48) And yep, it was all new to me too. I swear it took me 10 minutes to change her diaper the first time, but by the end of the week I could change her in seconds in the dark and half alseep LOL. Seriously though, it's incredibly amazing ...the entire journey. Congrats again!


----------



## BBbliss

Scout said:


> Congratulations. I had my first at age 46 and she was quite a shock as well. I didn't think I could have kids and was having a little mid life fling thingy, and am now a single mom of the most amazing 20 month old. (i'm 48) And yep, it was all new to me too. I swear it took me 10 minutes to change her diaper the first time, but by the end of the week I could change her in seconds in the dark and half alseep LOL. Seriously though, it's incredibly amazing ...the entire journey. Congrats again!

Hi scout! I've seen your story on another board and it always makes me smile with hope. I just turned 45 a couple of months ago and had been trying for almost 2 years now. I have a lot of eggs and on paper I could pass for 30 but we have sperm issues and I'm just giving up now... Who knows it could still happen...

Congratulations :)


----------



## Scout

BBbliss said:


> Scout said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations. I had my first at age 46 and she was quite a shock as well. I didn't think I could have kids and was having a little mid life fling thingy, and am now a single mom of the most amazing 20 month old. (i'm 48) And yep, it was all new to me too. I swear it took me 10 minutes to change her diaper the first time, but by the end of the week I could change her in seconds in the dark and half alseep LOL. Seriously though, it's incredibly amazing ...the entire journey. Congrats again!
> 
> Hi scout! I've seen your story on another board and it always makes me smile with hope. I just turned 45 a couple of months ago and had been trying for almost 2 years now. I have a lot of eggs and on paper I could pass for 30 but we have sperm issues and I'm just giving up now... Who knows it could still happen...
> 
> Congratulations :)Click to expand...

Yes, it can still happen, and I sure hope it does for you!!!


----------



## Serenjay

Im 42 and I have 3 grown up kids but feels like a million years ago and pregnant.. Good luck.. how exiting!! x


----------



## April76

congratulations :flower: I had my son at 36 and turned 37 two weeks later. All my friends had their babies in their twenties so i feel a bit left out lol!


----------



## Left wonderin

The biggest congratulations ever :) you have been blessed , enjoy every special moment


----------



## utbabymomma

Congrats!!! Hoping everything is progress wonderfully for you :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

Mammasauras. How is it going with you? You haven't posted so i was wondering.. Would love an update..XO:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Essizfa

I'm 45, DH is 53. Natural m/c at 9 weeks in 2013. Not actively trying & not actively not trying lol. After a manic & stressful 18mths of house moves, evacuations, weddings & the like. 
Last week after bursting into tears for no reason a dozen times in the TWW & Omg sore boobs. DH googled and said you are either menopausal (thanks love) or you are pregnant. So 2 tests later & am an unconfirmed 6 weeks today. 
We haven't told anyone other than his mum (coz she's staying with us this week) but need to be able to talk to others or I'll go mad before we get to 12 weeks (IF we get there & IF all the tests & scans are good)


----------



## notrustyyet

BBliss, is your hubby dead set against sperm donation if that is the main issue?


----------



## tigerlilly

Congratulations I was 39 with the first and i'll be 42 when I have this one x


----------

